# Finding NIF number



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

My partner lived in Spain a few years ago and had a NIF number. We are considering retiring to Spain next Spring and he has lost his NIF number. Does anyone know how he can find out the number? Many thanks


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

tammy123 said:


> My partner lived in Spain a few years ago and had a NIF number. We are considering retiring to Spain next Spring and he has lost his NIF number. Does anyone know how he can find out the number? Many thanks


Your NIF is also your NIE.


So, it will be on any bank documents, on your Spanish d/l, any dealings with gestors, hacienda etc. 

Failing all of that, you will need to go to your local extranjeria and tell them you've lost it and ask for a duplicate.


----------

